# Alfalfa pellets - how much to feed?



## desertlily

I'm trying to figure out how the measurement works out....does anyone know how many cups of pellets would equal the average flake of alfalfa hay? I'm just looking for a rough estimate here. I know that they're equal pound for pound, but I use cups to measure out the pellets. I'm trying to be cost effective, while making sure everyone gets what they need.

Just wondering if anyone might have that info...it seems like someone on this site always has the answer!!


----------



## liz

I can't say how much would equal a flake but a pellet is very concentrated being small and compressed. I have my ND does who get 1 cup of pellets and 2-3 cups of grain mix on the stand 2 x a day but they also get a stemmy, leafy alfalfa hay as well as broken up alfalfa/timothy cubes once a day.
If you can weigh a flake of alfalfa hay, then hang a bucket on a scale and add cup by cup of pellets to get the same weight as the flake you'll have an accurate answer/ with pellets though, theres no waste...a bit more cost effective and you may find that they do better on a smaller amount of pellets than the amount of hay they get.


----------



## xymenah

Are you replacing the pellets for their hay 100%? Or are you still offering them hay and just the pellets for supplement?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer

I fed pellets free choice for about 4 months. This was to an adult Nubian mix doe and 3 month old Nubian doeling. They just got the pellets and hay. I would still be using them if I didn't get a deal on some hay.


----------



## desertlily

For my wether and buck I was thinking of giving it to them 100%, plus they're out on pasture. The only thing is , there isn't much grass right now.

For my does, I'd be giving them both plus grain because they're both going to be FF's in May. I give them 3 cups of pellets + almost a cup of grain in the eve, then in the am they get the same grain + hay and pasture. I think I was supposed to cut their grain to 1/2 a cup twice a day, this last month, but it seemed so small :wink: that I give them a little more!

They are all ND's.


----------



## milk and honey

Those silly goats will swear that they're starving too! .... Tricksie Goats!


----------



## desertlily

Oh my goodness yes!!! Even when food is sitting all around them (grass, weeds, leaves and other things they like) when it's around 5 pm and they catch a glimpse of me....the crying begins!!! What drama queens :laugh:


----------



## farmgirl17

I Have a Question as well on how many cups to feed a goat on body weight and more ?
I'm trying to understand how much to give them daily well the correct amount! 
for the calf mana it says to feed between 1/4lb-1/2lb per day ? how many cups is that?
and for the alfalfa pellets it says to feed 3%-3.50% of body weight ? or as kid starter 10%-15% somethimg like that will have to double check.


----------



## groovyoldlady

farmgirl17 said:


> I Have a Question as well on how many cups to feed a goat on body weight and more ?
> I'm trying to understand how much to give them daily well the correct amount!
> for the calf mana it says to feed between 1/4lb-1/2lb per day ? how many cups is that?
> and for the alfalfa pellets it says to feed 3%-3.50% of body weight ? or as kid starter 10%-15% somethimg like that will have to double check.


This is a very old post. Please start your own post in the Goat Management section and you're much more likely to get help.


----------

